# Frank Zane tribute



## Curt James (Aug 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## dirtwarrior (Aug 20, 2011)

He overcame a lot to become one of the greats


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 29, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## darr0732 (Aug 30, 2011)

One of the best of his time...


----------



## sscar (Aug 30, 2011)

Frank zane is my all time favorite. I am older almost 50 so I was around the scene in venice in the early 80's lifting around and with the metzer bro especially ray metzer at his gym.and frank wasn't taking a ton of stuff like most at the time and still looked awesome onstage


----------



## inthetrenches (Sep 9, 2011)

He might not have taken a ton of stuff but he earned the nickname "The Chemist" for a reason.


----------



## inthetrenches (Sep 10, 2011)

almost perfect


----------



## inthetrenches (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## inthetrenches (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## inthetrenches (Sep 10, 2011)

much respect


----------



## prop01 (Sep 17, 2011)

My all time favorite bodybuilder .


----------



## unclem (Sep 17, 2011)

frank was awesome. his thyroid is shot do to use of t3, t4 over the yrs. he took megadoses.


----------



## squigader (Sep 17, 2011)

unclem said:


> frank was awesome. his thyroid is shot do to use of t3, t4 over the yrs. he took megadoses.



Wow, I never knew that. I always assumed he was more "natural" because of his size, but I wasn't thinking about thyroid hormones and stuff like that.


----------



## pig (Sep 18, 2011)

Frank had the physique and classic lines


----------

